# Darton Pro 3800



## bigcountrysg

Has anyone heard anything about this bow. 345-350fps ibo, has a max of 31 inch draw. max of 70 pound. Seems like it could be a great bow. But I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## kingfishcam

I have not shot the 3800 yet, but am sure it will shoot as well as my 3500, but with a bit more speed.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I wonder what the price will be where is Nontypical when you need him.


----------



## Non Typical

Darton will not tell me the price yet, after the ATA show. I talked with Ted and he said "that" will be the bow I will shoot this year! I guess he knows. I will have one before the month is up.(January) Test bow was 344fps, 29", 52# with a little over 6gpp. The bow is the first of Darton to have split limbs and the first ever to have the top and bottom cam to be exact. That makes for a very smooth and forgiving bow, with no vibration anywhere on the bow. Rex has come out with the bow of the year, its ashame that a lot of people will not get the chance to shoot it because their dealer is a _ _ _ _ or _ _ _ or _ _ _ _ _ _ _dealer.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Hey Nontypical let me know when you have one at your shop. I will come out, I know last year I talked about a new bow. But this bow really has made me push to get it. As it maybe the last bow I ever have to buy.


----------



## bugg

Non Typical said:


> Darton will not tell me the price yet, after the ATA show. I talked with Ted and he said "that" will be the bow I will shoot this year! I guess he knows. I will have one before the month is up.(January) Test bow was 344fps, 29", 52# with a little over 6gpp. The bow is the first of Darton to have split limbs and the first ever to have the top and bottom cam to be exact. That makes for a very smooth and forgiving bow, with no vibration anywhere on the bow. Rex has come out with the bow of the year, its ashame that a lot of people will not get the chance to shoot it because their dealer is a _ _ _ _ or _ _ _ or _ _ _ _ _ _ _dealer.


What do you mean the first of Darton to have split limbs? I know in 1999 they made the Maverick , Cyclone and Yukon with split limbs and I had a Renegade xt with hatchet cams and split limbs.
so I am confused to the split limb comment.


----------



## Non Typical

Oops I meant to say in the Pro series. The Pro 3800 is and will be priced at $830.00 Not bad at all. Compared to some a lot, some, very little. The bows will not ship until the end of the month. I am not sure when I will get mine but I know it will be within 30 days. It will be on a first ordered basis.


----------



## bugg

Thanks that makes more sense to me.


----------



## Ultramag

I got the chance to shoot the 3800 in Grand Rapids this weekend. I don't know if I have ever shot a bow that smooth before and what a lazer. I think the one they had set up was at 50 pounds draw but I would say it would kill my Hoyt right now. I think if I can sell a couple of my old bows I may become a Darton man.

Anybody looking for a new bow would do themselves a favor and give this one a try.


----------



## Non Typical

I will keep you posted but Darton will be coming to town with an arm full of goodies for people to try. The new Serpent, Pro 3800 and the Pro 3500SD, (short draw) I will let you know when the date is.


----------



## GRUNDY

I haven't shot the 3800, but did buy a closeout Pro 1000. That is a GREAT bow, and the closeout price was too sweet to pass.

I'd like to know how fast is luanches my 575 grain aluminums? I'm sure it will take a bit to stop em

I'd say Darton is the best bang for the buck right now. You don't need to pay for the mountain of thick embossed sales books on the counter when you buy the bow...

B


----------



## bigcountrysg

Hey Nontypical let me know when Darton is coming. I will definately show up.


----------



## trucker3573

hate to revive such an old thread but this is an awesome bow and I CANNOT BELIEVE for the life of me that doing a search on here for the 3800 pro yielded one result.....1 result!! Darton's best bow, made in Michigan, in a Michigan forum. Something wrong with that!


----------



## datplanet

I am shooting the 3800 for Darton this year on BHPTV... what a bow.. FAST, Smooth, steady, I would put this bow up against any bow in the market today.

Great job Darton!


----------

